# who fills honey sticks?



## eris (May 6, 2005)

I know that there are processers out there that fill honey sticks with your own honey. I know that they usually require a minimum order. I just don't know where to find them? I can't seem to find any ads in the mags I have. Anyone have any info?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Well, there is that guy in Kansas. Sorry I can't recomend him, at least not until I get my money back.

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=7;t=000510

[ August 03, 2006, 09:45 AM: Message edited by: BULLSEYE BILL ]


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Glory Bee Foods


----------



## eris (May 6, 2005)

Thanks AstroZomBee-
They're pretty close. I'll check into them.
j


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Whoa! $250.00 for #60 lbs. minimum order plus shipping both ways. 5000 is too many sticks to have on hand. I can see the sticks turning into crystalized honey.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

""I can see the sticks turning into crystalized honey.""

Putem in da freezer


----------

